# Wine und Worms



## dadom110 (10. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

versuche hier seid einiger Zeit Worms2 auf meinem Linux System (eeebuntu auf einem EEE 901 ) zum laufen zu bringen. Wenn ich in Wine eine Fenster Emulation einstelle geht es, leider sind werden damit einige (wichtige) Anzeigen im Spiel unten abgeschnitten. Wenn ich das ganze im Vollbild Modus starten, sind die Anzeigen SEHR zerstört, hier mal was danach auf de Console raus kommt:

fixme:dplayPL_ConnectEx (0x132018)->(0x00000000,0x32f95c,(nil)): semi stub
err:dplayPL_CreateCompoundAddress Unknown GUID {00110048-f830-0032-10a4-c67b38241300}
fixme:dplayPL_ConnectEx (0x132460)->(0x00000000,0x32f95c,(nil)): semi stub
 err:dplayPL_CreateCompoundAddress Unknown GUID {00110048-f830-0032-10a4-c67b682b1300}
fixme:tab:TAB_SetCurFocus Should set input focus
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33de10,0x00000000), stub!
err:x11settings:X11DRV_ChangeDisplaySettingsEx No matching mode found 800x600x8 @0! (XRandR)
 This sound card's driver does not support direct access
The (slower) DirectSound HEL mode will be used instead.
This sound card's driver does not support direct access
The (slower) DirectSound HEL mode will be used instead.
 fixme:tab:TAB_SetCurFocus Should set input focus
fixme:tab:TAB_SetCurFocus Should set input focus
fixme:tab:TAB_SetCurFocus Should set input focus
fixme:winmm:MMDRV_Exit Closing while ll-driver open
fixme:winmm:MMDRV_Exit Closing while ll-driver open

danke schon mal, falls jemand eine gute Idee hat

Grüße
Dom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2009)

Ich koennte alternativ Wormux empfehlen. Ist nativ fuer Linux und macht mindestens genauso viel Spass wie das gute, alte Worms.


----------



## dadom110 (13. April 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich koennte alternativ Wormux empfehlen.



Lässt sich leider nur nicht gegen den Computer spielen, also für meine Zwecke eher nicht geeignet.

Grüße
Dom


----------

